# CCS Prep Tool



## Truebluecoder (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello !! I'm in the process of studying for the CCS exam and all I have is the 2010 Study prep. Other than CPT and ICD-9 changes , Is this a good resource ? Anyone taken the exam ? I'm hoping to be ready by May to take the plunge ..Thanks


----------



## kumeena (Mar 13, 2012)

I just passed CCS (surprisingly 1st time) on Mar 03/2012.  I used F.Brown ,AHIMA prep and 1more book which I don't remember the name now I have it at home.  Coding part I did not have a problem which I practiced a lot . Contact me if you need more info.,  my personal e-mail meenakumarcoder@yahoo.com


----------



## EmilyLitella (Mar 18, 2012)

I too passed the CCS the first time.  The test itself was not hard, but it was stressful because you only had 15 minutes to code each case.  The test content has changed since 2010.  If you haven't already, I suggest you take a close look at the test requirements and changes for 2011 on the AHIIMA website.  

Books that were the most helpful to me were:

1.  2011 AHIMA study guide - I would suggest to have the newer 2011 version as the examples are different than the 2010 version.  Go through the study guide cover to cover and follow ALL the instructions.  If you are weak in any area, make sure you learn or review it and know it well.  

2.  Faye Brown's Coding Handbook 2011 - If you go through the ICD-9-CM portions of this book cover to cover and can do the examples, you are good to go.  

And know the ICD-9-CM Guidelines like the back of your hand.  Read, read, and re-read them and when you do examples from FB book and the AHIMA study guide make marks in your coding books.  

I had no hospital coding experience and was fine with the test.  I believe this test version is good until end of June or July 2012, when they change over to the 2012 codes.  

The tests are held at PearsonVue testing center and there are two locations in the Charlotte area.  There is immediate scoring after the test.  

A lot of people are extremely intimidated by the CCS exam, but if you study and are well-prepared, you can pass the first time.  I should have taken the exam much sooner than I did, but I didn't think I was ready.  When you are sick of looking at the exam prep book and have gone through all of FB's book and are REALLY tired of looking at it all, you are ready for the test.  

Good luck!


----------



## losborn (Mar 19, 2012)

This is so reassuring.  I am taking the exam soon, and have also had no hospital experience, so I am pretty nervous.  I have been going over every square centimeter of Faye Brown's book, and I also have the CCS Exam prep book from AHIMA that has been very helpful.  For instance, there is a little section in the front that points out things that have been highlighted this year.  It is also organized with sections that correspond to the CCS exam, which showed me that I should learn someting about Cancer Registries and other IP data repositorties - which I would be clueless about.   There is another book called the "workout" book, that has also been helpful, but less so.   

Lin
CPC CEMC CPMA

PS - can someone fill me in on the CEU requirements for the CCS - I have to take several other tests/year?  Are the difficult?  I know a lot of my AAPC CEUs will transfer, but I am confused regarding other requirements.  Thanks!


----------



## VIDALA (Mar 30, 2012)

*RE:CCS Exam*



EmilyLitella said:


> I too passed the CCS the first time.  The test itself was not hard, but it was stressful because you only had 15 minutes to code each case.  The test content has changed since 2010.  If you haven't already, I suggest you take a close look at the test requirements and changes for 2011 on the AHIIMA website.
> 
> Books that were the most helpful to me were:
> 
> ...




Where did you get your CCS Exam books?


----------



## cordelia (Mar 30, 2012)

Vidala- AHIMA sells the CCS prep book or you can also look on amazon. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 31, 2012)

Someone asked about the CEU requirements for CCS.  Other than needing to obtain ten (10) CEUs for two-year certification period, a self review is required.


Each year (as a CCS) you have a "Self Review", which consists of 25 multiple choice questions.  You earn 5 AHIMA CEUs for completing this (those CEUs can also be used for AAPC).  The annual self reviews are convoluted.  The answers can be very obscure, but can normally be located in a Coding Clinic, CPT Assistant or Federal Register.  Those self reviews ensure that AHIMA coders continue to stay current throughout their certification.


----------



## EmilyLitella (Apr 8, 2012)

kevbshields said:


> Someone asked about the CEU requirements for CCS.  Other than needing to obtain ten (10) CEUs for two-year certification period, a self review is required.
> 
> 
> Each year (as a CCS) you have a "Self Review", which consists of 25 multiple choice questions.  You earn 5 AHIMA CEUs for completing this (those CEUs can also be used for AAPC).  The annual self reviews are convoluted.  The answers can be very obscure, but can normally be located in a Coding Clinic, CPT Assistant or Federal Register.  Those self reviews ensure that AHIMA coders continue to stay current throughout their certification.



Yes, AHIMA has the CCS Study Guide and I believe the newest edition comes out in late August, early September.  I purchased FB's book from B&N.  

I am glad you posted this because I had thought I needed 20 CEUS per year!  Then I went back and re-read the AHIMA recertification guide and realized I was wrong! So in the 2 year recertification period there are (2) self-reviews at 5.0 CEUS each, and then there are 10.0 more additional CEUS required.  

In addition, (and correct me if I am wrong), those with CCS certification will need to earn 18.0 CEUS in ICD-10-CM/PCS beginning 01/01/11 through 12/31/13.  These 18.0 CEUS can count in the overall total of CEUS required to maintain the CCS credential.


----------



## losborn (Apr 8, 2012)

*Am I in trouble, then?*

My place of business doesn't subscribe to Coding Clinic or CPT Assistant and I seldom read the Federal Register.  Will this be a problem for me?  Do I get a three chances to pass, like AAPC?  Are there rationales/hints?  Or is it pass/fail?


----------

